# Problem to make a networkbridge for KVM

## boospy

Hello 

I have build a networkbridge on my prmäry interface wlan1. It look likes the configs are okay but the first bad thing: A Guestsystem is unable to go online in lan and wan. And the second: Both interfaceses becomes the same address over DHCP. Is this okay?

```
brctl show

bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces

br0             8000.00265a751108       yes             wlan1

pan0            8000.000000000000       no
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

bridge_br0="wlan1"

brctl_br0=( "stp on" )

RC_NEED_br0="net.wlan1"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" "!iwconfig" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dralink"

config_wlan0=( "null" )

config_br0=( "dhcp" )
```

```
br0       Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:26:5a:75:11:08

          inet Adresse:212.23.44.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::226:5aff:fe75:1108/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5254 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:7860055 (7.4 MiB)  TX bytes:666270 (650.6 KiB)

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:72838 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72838 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:87235185 (83.1 MiB)  TX bytes:87235185 (83.1 MiB)

wlan1     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:26:5a:75:11:08

          inet Adresse:212.23.44.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::226:5aff:fe75:1108/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:94280 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:105728 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:40791204 (38.9 MiB)  TX bytes:15674024 (14.9 MiB)

wmaster0  Protokoll:UNSPEC  Hardware Adresse 00-26-5A-75-11-08-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

greetings

boospy

----------

## Mad Merlin

In this case, your wlan0 device must not have an IP address, but rather be in promiscuous mode, simply passing all traffic to the bridge. Having said that, many wireless cards don't support bridging (only one MAC address can talk via the interface, with bridging, multiple MAC addresses would be present), so you may be out of luck on that front.

----------

